# MartialTalk 2006 Meet and Greet News



## Bob Hubbard

We've set a date and location for this years main M&G.

Saturday, August 19th, 2006 at Horizon Martial Arts in West Seneca NY.

Mat fee is $40

We will be doing an afternoon of training, followed by dinner at a Chinese buffet.. As the Erie County Fair (2nd largest fair in the US) will also be going on that weekend, we're looking at a group outing in the evening to the fair.


Instructors are to be announced.

More information to come.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hmmm...that's only, like, 6 hours away.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Everyone had a blast last year, and the EC fair is always a fun time. Tons of shows, rides, games, food and exhibits.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Given my current status, I see no reason why attending should be difficult.  Fair or no fair, it would be suh-weet and cool to meet the MT crew.


----------



## terryl965

Bob me and my wife will be there also can my son come and train that day too and is there a family discount.
Thanks
Terry


----------



## rutherford

I'm gonna subscribe to the thread.  I meant to come last year, but the schedule didn't work out at the last minute.  Hopefully this year will be better.


----------



## Flatlander

If my next 2 months go as planned, I'll be there.  If not, I'll be panhandlin' somewhere.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've been informed theres a conflict with the Karate Championships in Baltimore that same weekend. I'm looking to confirm, and looking at the following saturday as the date if that's the case.
I'll update shortly with more info.


----------



## Andrew Green

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Hmmm...that's only, like, 6 hours away.



hmm... I'm guessing over 20 from here


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, Date is switched to August 19th.

I'll have more intel shortly. 


I did a 26 hr (each way) road trip once for a seminar in Kansas City....drive in, seminar, drive back...thank gods for coffee.  zzzzz


----------



## Bigshadow

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I did a 26 hr (each way) road trip *once* for a seminar in Kansas City....drive in, seminar, drive back...thank gods for coffee.  zzzzz


Notice he said once! :roflmao:

Wow, still that is a long way from Florida.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm not as young as I used to be.  (I've done the 21 hr 1way trip to visit relatives in Georgia twice, and used to commute 3 hours 1 way from Buffalo to Cleveland regularly).

I'll have hotel information shortly, as well as group rates.


----------



## tshadowchaser

how come not a 2 day event or at least a day and a half


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're still firming up the time frame.  We're also looking at the idea of hitting the fair (good for those who have S/O's, and families) in the evening, which is only open until 11pm I think.

Lot of the bits are still in the air right now.


----------



## tshadowchaser

The fair sounds good


----------



## Carol

I'm SO there!

I can't wait to hear the surprise in my mother's voice when I tell her that I'm heading to West Seneca for a martial arts meet.  I was born in East Aurora.

Haven't been to the Erie County fair since I was a kitten.  That would be very cool to see that again.  I hope a kind MT person can "adopt" me for the day so I'm not wandering around by myself  

Sounds like a great time!  Love to see whatever you have planned go over two days.

Now if only Southwest will hurry up and open that route from Manchester (NH) to Buffalo...


----------



## Cryozombie

Bob, 

This is your neck of the woods, hows about a list of Hotels in the area for those of us road weary bikers who are gonna thunder into town the day before and prolly leave the day after?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Last years page is still up, theres some info on there.
http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2005/index.shtml

I'll hopefully have this years up over the weekend.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Hampton Inn Buffalo South
1750 Ridge Rd.
West Seneca, New York 14224
Phone: 716-824-2030
Fax : 716-332-1200
 a good place to stay   I have stayed there a couple of times now

lady_kaur  I heard a few days ago that new flights from Manchester and hartford have opened up  (can't remember which airline but I thought it was southwest, I'll check and get more info to you tomorrow )


----------



## Cryozombie

Thanks.

I'm planning on taking that week off to do some travel on the bike... so knowing I have a place to Sleep in advance is often nice.​


----------



## Rich Parsons

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I'm planning on taking that week off to do some travel on the bike... so knowing I have a place to Sleep in advance is often nice.​



John,

The Hampton is nice. They have an indoor pool and jacuzzi. No glass or alcohol, yet is nice to set back and relax after a day of training. Sometimes they kick you out at 12:00 am other times they care not, depends upon the shift and who is working. 

It is close by, couple of miles, and stores for coffe and gas along the way, with grocery store in plaza across the street from hotel. 

They have lots of rooms with two queens, so you can get two to four people in a room depending upon how close everyone is.


----------



## shesulsa

Are there any other females that are travelling to this thing who would be willing to share a room at the Hampton?

.... oh yeah ... and, um ... I snore ................. loudly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

before anyone books a room, let me know. I'm going to try and get a group rate this year, but need to know how many rooms to tell them might be used.


----------



## Carol

Shesula, I'd be happy to share a room at the Hampton with you.  As long as you don't mind that I generally don't sleep until 2am or so 

I'll bring earplugs.  no worries.

Carol


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> before anyone books a room, let me know. I'm going to try and get a group rate this year, but need to know how many rooms to tell them might be used.


 
 Book a room I was under the impression that me and my family was sraying with you Bob what gives.

No the Hampton will be fine and do we need to buy tickets early for the fair also.

What about a cookout after trainingone day I believe everybody is up to Steak and Lobster?

Terry


----------



## AceHBK

I wouldnt mind going but that is a waaaaaaays from Dallas!!
I will have to crunch some numbers.


----------



## terryl965

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I wouldnt mind going but that is a waaaaaaays from Dallas!!
> I will have to crunch some numbers.


]

Maybe we can car pool or van pool AceHBK
Terry


----------



## shesulsa

Bob, perhaps if we know how many people it takes to form a "group" it might help and perhaps some folks will step forward.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll try and call the hotel on Monday and get some intel.


----------



## AceHBK

terryl965 said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> Maybe we can car pool or van pool AceHBK
> Terry


 
Hey sounds like a plan, I dont mind


----------



## Cryozombie

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I'll try and call the hotel on Monday and get some intel.


 
Any news on this Bob?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not yet. I'll hopefully do it tomorrow afternoon. Need some intel first which I'll get later tonight.


----------



## Cryozombie

*chirp*

*chirp*

*chirp*​


----------



## shesulsa

I called the Hampton today and here's what they told me:

For a group rate, we'd need to book a minimum of 10 rooms 30 days in advance for the rate of $112.50 / room. This rate is applicable any night of the week and 

The rooms have either one king size bed or two queens, so depending on how friendly you are with your roommate(s) .... Multiple occupancy doesn't seem to matter, the rate is per room.

There ya go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Sorry folks, been swamped and been sick.

Floor fee Rates:
$40 per person
Group Rate: 3 or more are $30 each.

I have more to add, will try to get a bigger update and the webpage up this week.

We still have several spots open on the instructor list, so if you're interested, let me know.


----------



## terryl965

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, been swamped and been sick.
> 
> Floor fee Rates:
> $40 per person
> Group Rate: 3 or more are $30 each.
> 
> I have more to add, will try to get a bigger update and the webpage up this week.
> 
> We still have several spots open on the instructor list, so if you're interested, let me know.


 
Bob on a sise note are kids welcome or only the adults for the seminar.
Just courest
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Kids are welcome, though I expect the classes will be geared more towards adult level material. We've been real flexible in the past though, so don't see why we couldn't accommodate them


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, M&G Info section now up. It's a little sparse at the moment, but it'll be filling up soon.   Registration page is also up.

http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2006/


----------



## Kreth

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Ok, M&G Info section now up. It's a little sparse at the moment, but it'll be filling up soon.  Registration page is also up.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2006/


I'm definitely in. If you need instructors yet, I could probably show some hanbo stuff, since you're already asking people to bring sticks.


----------



## Cryozombie

Kreth said:
			
		

> I'm definitely in. If you need instructors yet, I could probably show some hanbo stuff, since you're already asking people to bring sticks.



Hmm.

If you do hanbo let me know, so I can bring 1 or 2.


----------



## Kreth

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> 
> If you do hanbo let me know, so I can bring 1 or 2.


Cool! That's up to Bob. I know he wanted fresh blood for instructors, so I held off... I'll be there regardless of whether I'm teaching or getting smacked around...


----------



## Kreth

O...K... should I write that off as "No thanks Kreth, we're covered"?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No, put it on the "Bobs so busy the last 2 weeks he's missed a gazillion posts" list.  I'll add you to the list.  Hopefully I'll have 5 minutes to update the site in the next few days.


----------

